# mise a jour app sur Ipad 2 impossible



## dimix1973 (13 Novembre 2012)

bonjour

depuis la mise aj our de l'OS 6.0.1, j'ai beaucoup de problème sur mon Ipad 2.
probleme de synchro sur Itunes Match, et desormais, lorsque les application doivent etre mise à jour, et que je demande de le faire via Wifi, il ne se passe rien. Une barre noir de progression se met sous l'appli mais rien ne se passe....
j'ai deja rebooter , reinitialiser les reseau etc... mais toujours le meme constat.
la seule mise a jour qui fonctionne est par le cable une fois relié au Mac lorsque les applis sont a jour sur itunes....
quelqu'un a t'il une solution ...merci
je ne souhaiterai pas refaire un restauration complete....d'autant que la dernière, n'a rien resolu du tout...
pourtant le Wifi fonctionne puisque je peux surfer sur safari .


----------

